# Polaris sportsman 700 - excessive fuel in air filter



## Jam3s (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi.
Can anyone help. I have a 2002 model and I have been getting a lot of fuel being pumped into the air filter box - I will run it for about 15 sec and it will almost fill the whole air filter box. I replaced the needle and seat and it is still happening. Any suggestions?


----------



## Split Shot (May 15, 2004)

Try asking on the Polaris forum at www.quadsquad.com.


----------

